# Finally Cauldron Creep is alive!!!!!



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I finally finished it!!! My first animated prop ever and my second prop all together. Thank You to you all that helped me and to DevilsChariot for inspiring me


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yeah! Picture please!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

and video...


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I will post soon


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I am unable to upload the video as it is too big . Here is a shot. It istill need some final touches


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

That looks great!!! If you choose to paint the cauldron black, be sure to use paint made for plastics. You can find it at Lowes/HomeDepot right next to the other spray paints.


Haunthunter said:


> I am unable to upload the video as it is too big . Here is a shot. It istill need some final touches


As for the video, you could upload it to a Photobucket account then post the link.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cauldron creep has always been one of my favorite props here - love seeing him in all his incarnations

YouTube is another good location for uploading video as well.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you! I will try uploading the video when I get home. I still need to paint the cauldron and thank you for the plastic paint tip.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Haunthunter, what a great prop. I love him! I can't wait to see the video. These guys look so cool stirring the pots and I like the way he is looking right at the camera. Well done! (now is where you take a bow)


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's awesome!  I'm building a cauldron creep as well this year. It's sort of a scaled down version because I've fallen on hard times, and this year I can't spend a penny on anything new, so I'm creating the most/best I can with materials that I already have in my garage. I have all the major pieces for the creep, I just have to put them all together. And if everything goes well, and I have time, I'm going to attempt to build an Axworthy with an old unicycle.


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

Look for the "hammered" plastic paint. It works nicely, we used it on pvc for a fence that we built.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you guys! @abaron13, I know what you mean. I need to start doing the same. It's so much fun that I keep going and buying things to build. Anyways, here it is. I am working now on the cauldron and his creepy outfit. I am going to wrap chain around the cauldron and paint it with this spray paint for plastic I got at Walmart that resembles Hammered metal (Thank you Yeeha). I chose a dark brown so the creep and the cauldron stand out on their own. Here is the video guys...
CauldronCreep.mp4 video by haunthunter1 - Photobucket


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the action.It looks cool!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement is wonderful - well done, Haunt!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That, truely is creepy looking. The way it looks up at you as it stirs, like it's alive. Where did you find a tub that big?


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

scareme said:


> That, truely is creepy looking. The way it looks up at you as it stirs, like it's alive. Where did you find a tub that big?


Thank you guys! I found the tub at Home Depot, by the cleaning supplies aisle. It was I think $5


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Wonderful prop.. The movement is very nicely done.


----------



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

Just awesome, My wife would murder me and hide the body if I put my props in the dining room.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Skarez said:


> Just awesome, My wife would murder me and hide the body if I put my props in the dining room.


Hahaha, My husband would too, but fortunately I took the initiative. He is already murdered, ahem...how do you think I got the nice looking prop?


----------



## Ruth (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great! what kind of lights did you use for the "fire" it looks so real


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Great looking CC..! I made one this year but did not make the head move. I got the fingers to move but that was just by luck LOL..!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

love the movement! great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

do you have a deer motor to make the upper body have movement ??? I want to do a witch next year and I love this guys movement ..I dont know if you have any build pics but I would really enjoy seeing them... GREAT WORK!!!!!!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

morbid mike said:


> do you have a deer motor to make the upper body have movement ??? I want to do a witch next year and I love this guys movement ..I dont know if you have any build pics but I would really enjoy seeing them... GREAT WORK!!!!!!


I use the 5 rpm motor from All Electronics as seen in Devils Chariot tutorial. Here is the link for the motor. It also has to do with the position and length of the metal bars I think. I mess with them until I got them right. I could measure them and how far down in the PVC if it helps you.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCM-276/5-RPM-GEAR-MOTOR-12VDC/-/1.html


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Ruth said:


> Looks great! what kind of lights did you use for the "fire" it looks so real


I used steady orange lights in the back and flickering candelabras in the front. I covered the bottom of the candelabras with batting doze with black spray paint. (got this idea from my gas fireplace). The paint also reflects the flickering and adds to the light effect. Is the hammered metal spray paint for plastic at walmart. I think Lowes and home depot also carry it.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Didn't really cover them but put in front of them to cover. These were taped to the floor for demo but I have this light string small stakes to hold them straight up on the ground. I found them by accident in my closet from many Xmas ago.


----------

